# Billing Post Op FOL's 31575 During Global



## jackjones62 (May 6, 2016)

My doctor wants to bill a flexible fiberoptic laryngoscopy - 31575 during the global post-op period, the patient had a total thyroidectomy  60240 and he wants to be sure that her larynx is ok and her vocal cords are working; he tried to do the exam via mirror but due to a gag reflex he was unable to  and had examine her with the scope; now thru my many years of experience, I told him he could not bill this as it was part of the normal post operative care, but he did raise an interesting question which I felt deserved some research and feedback from my peers and those perhaps with more experience.

Is the scope billable post operatively because of the difficulty that arose from the gag reflex?????

All responses welcomed.

Jennifer@CENTA


----------



## Bickelrcan (Jan 31, 2019)

I am running into this same thing. Did you ever find an answer?

Thanks,

Christine Bickel, RHIT, CPC, CDEO
christinebickel.aapc@gmail.com


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Mar 6, 2019)

I think that the scope is part of global post operative care.

Barbara J. Cobuzzi MBA, CPC, COC, CPC-P CPC-I CPCO, CENTC
Consulting Editor Otolaryngology Coding Alert
www.CRNHealthcare.com
b.cobuzzi@att.net


----------



## clbcarey@comcast.net (Jun 11, 2019)

Try 31575 with mod 58 (this is a related procedure by the same phys)


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jun 11, 2019)

I do not think the 31575-58 is billable. Just like the EM exam is not billable in the global period, the flexible laryngoscopy is also not billable in the global. Checking the larynx is standard post operative care for a post operative thyroidectomy and part of the global and if the larynx cannot be checked via indirect mirror exam, they need to do a laryngoscopy but the inability to do the mirror exam does not make the scope a staged procedure nor does it make it billable outside the global.


----------

